
Show HN: Coinerra – JavaScript Crypto Miner - andrei821
http://coinerra.com
======
mcintyre1994
"We add an intermediary 15s step" "Add a timer to lock items which your users
can unlock by mining" "you can delay showing the results for 5-10s to mine
crypto"

"giving your users the awesome experience they deserve."

Awesome experience indeed.

~~~
bananicorn
Well, maybe the emphasis is on deserve here? ;)

------
wakamoleguy
I love their first FAQ. You don't often see a service that comes out and says
"This probably isn't for you."

> Q: Will This Work On My Site? > A: Technically yes, economically probably
> not.

That same answer goes on to discuss how much revenue you could actually expect
from using this crypto miner: "With just 10–20 active miners on your site, you
can expect a monthly revenue of about 0.3 XMR (~$29)."

It seems like in some situations, where users are incentivized to stick around
and mine for a bit, this could be an effective model. It seems like there is
room for improvement in tuning power consumption and fees charged. Plus, if ad
blockers block miners, it's likely a non-starter... but the merits of that are
a different debate.

~~~
Kiro
The FAQ is copypasted word-by-word from Coinhive though which I find kind of
sloppy and non-serious.

~~~
j_s
Show HN: Coinhive – Embeddable JavaScript Crypto Miner |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246145)
(Sep 2017)

Mentions [https://medium.com/@MaxenceCornet/coinhive-review-
embeddable...](https://medium.com/@MaxenceCornet/coinhive-review-embeddable-
javascript-crypto-miner-806f7024cde8)

 _$0.36 a day For this exact website, it’s 4 to 5 times less than what it
makes with non-intrusive ads (banner + text only)_

------
jchw
I'm sure it's been covered to death already, but wow, this really ought to
kill user's batteries. I'm not sure how I feel about this concept.

~~~
Kiro
I don't see the problem as long as you warn your users before making them
explicitly start the miner to receive stuff.

~~~
kienankb
That feels like the problem to me--there's no incentive for a website to do so
instead of simply mining without the user's consent.

~~~
bastawhiz
And the big problem isn't consent. If I'm paying to watch a video by mining,
my battery might not last the duration of the video I'm mining to watch!

~~~
zdkl
Okay I'll bite. How is your choice of device the dev's responsibility?

I mean it's not like it'd make sense to flame blizzard or bethesda because you
can't play as long as you'd like on a laptop/mobile.

You use the proper device for the proper use, and this way you just get an
additional option to trade value with the site owner. You're free not to mine
in the same way you're free to get a paid account if you don't like ads.

------
zdkl
Hard to take this seriously with a mistake right on the front page:

> It's the cheapest miner on the market: 85% to you - 15% to Coinerra

A rapid search turns up crypto-loot.com with 88% payout. That said, it's good
to see more actors in this space. Just please get your facts straight!

------
andrei821
Hi everyone. Founder here. Thanks for the feedback, and I admit, there are a
lot of things that we can improve. We have focused more on the technology, and
soon are going to update most of the documentation and FAQ.

------
tstyle
So this takes 15% fee vs 30% for Coinhive. With almost non-existant barrier to
entry, it seems like commission would be driven down to what traditional
mining pool cuts (1% or less)

~~~
hopfog
This doesn't have an API though so I don't really understand how you would use
it for rewards. With Coinhive you can verify the number of solved hashes per
user server-side.

~~~
lynxaegon
Yeah, they don't have a private api, but you could use the client side API
(miner) to get total hashes / listen for accepted hashes and save the data on
your side and give rewards based on that.

------
factsaresacred
The animation on the 'Sign Up' button is a sin. Instant tab close.

Almost as bad as the 'subscribe' popup nonsense way too many websites have.

~~~
wakamoleguy
It doesn't bother me too much, all in all. Distracting, sure, but then again,
they found a way to draw your attention to the most important button on their
website (in their opinion). It doesn't obscure the content like a popup or
prevent you from closing the tab with an alert. By my book, that's playing by
the rules.

~~~
factsaresacred
Nah it's not that bad but it's similar to seeing a '.biz' domain or comic-sans
font - an innate heuristic that informs my brain to _nope_ the hell out of
there.

It triggers the _this is scammy_ response (no matter how unjustly).

------
Kiro
I think all ad blockers and the like should block these miners. Full stop. Not
because I'm anti-miner but because serious websites must explicitly ask for
users' consent and while doing that it's easy just to whitelist the miner for
that specific website when you want to mine. I don't see any dichotomy. The
problem is obviously rogue sites mining in the background.

~~~
wakamoleguy
It seems pretty natural for ad blockers to block miners, which extends them
more into the space of allowing users to maintain control over their client,
rather than purely blocking ads as the name implies.

That being said, the primary concern so far seems to be the CPU melting effect
of the mining. (I don't want to use my battery, CPU, etc to make you money
without you asking me.) Rather than blacklisting certain domains or requests
to crypto-mining services, I'd like to see something that protects against
intensive scripts in general.

Here's how I could see it working:

* Services like Coinerra want to do intensive work without blocking site responsiveness, so they should use something like Web Workers.

* Browsers should provide user controls to throttle the execution of Web Workers. This will protect their resources from most intensive scripts.

* Intensive execution on the main thread already has (inelegant) protections (no responsiveness, script timeout warnings). Maybe these will need to be improved as more sites request intense, continuous computations on behalf of clients.

Unfortunately, crypto miners themselves will have little incentive to add the
controls on their end, because it is best for their customers if the hashes
are computed at the maximum rate. (Well, they will have a little incentive,
because throttling may allow them to fly under the radar, providing smaller
revenue without being blocked entirely.)

------
another35
> You are running Vue in development mode.

haha

Anyways, it's time for a miner blocker browser plugin I guess, this sucks!

~~~
keraf
Made a blocker some time ago for Coin Hive and a few others, will add Coinerra
to the blocker too. You can check it out on Github:
[https://github.com/keraf/NoCoin](https://github.com/keraf/NoCoin)

------
orfeo77
I did a 1 day trial... My stats TOTAL HASHES 2.33 Milion/Hashes TOTAL PAID
0.00000 xmr PENDING PAYMENTS 0.00000 xmr ????? ALL IS 0, I stopped using it

~~~
lynxaegon
I think they had a bug, because for me it started showing today. 10.47 MH ->
0.00177 xmr pending and now it's increasing at each refresh

------
snek
the js isn't just minified, its been obfuscated (actually adding to the size
significantly). it also has the exact same api as coinhive. i wonder what they
are trying to hide...

